# Primetel or Cyta



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi all, I've just been looking on the websites for Primetel and Cyta trying to decide who I should go with for my landline and internet when I come over.
I was just wondering what everyones elses opinions were on either and whether one was better than the other??
Cyta's connection charge is almost double Primetels and Primetel are doing a 6 months at half price offer at the moment but I just don't know which to choose.
Please help! :confused2:
Thanks Lisa


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Soeasy and Holitec work for us.


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Pam n Dave said:


> Soeasy and Holitec work for us.


I haven't heard of those Pam n Dave so thanks I'll take a look at them aswell.
Lisa


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

leesa13 said:


> Hi all, I've just been looking on the websites for Primetel and Cyta trying to decide who I should go with for my landline and internet when I come over.
> I was just wondering what everyones elses opinions were on either and whether one was better than the other??
> Cyta's connection charge is almost double Primetels and Primetel are doing a 6 months at half price offer at the moment but I just don't know which to choose.
> Please help! :confused2:
> Thanks Lisa


Do MTN do it?


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

leesa13 said:


> I haven't heard of those Pam n Dave so thanks I'll take a look at them aswell.
> Lisa


In that case I need to explain in a little more detail. Soeasy is the pay as you go mobile service from Cyta and you can buy sims from Kiosks and supermarkets. Just get a cheap unlocked mobile from the UK to put the sim in.

Holitec provide wireless internet that can be switched on and off as you need. The start up costs are pretty high but you don't need a landline.

As most of our calls are to the UK we use Skype and use the mobile for calls within the island.


----------



## spc1980ro (Apr 23, 2011)

leesa13 said:


> Hi all, I've just been looking on the websites for Primetel and Cyta trying to decide who I should go with for my landline and internet when I come over.
> I was just wondering what everyones elses opinions were on either and whether one was better than the other??
> Cyta's connection charge is almost double Primetels and Primetel are doing a 6 months at half price offer at the moment but I just don't know which to choose.
> Please help! :confused2:
> Thanks Lisa


Go for primetel, the better choice between the two of them. i used both, and cyta, on top of the fact that it is unreliable, is expensive and expensive to get installed (they asked me for a large amount as a deposit, around 5-600 euros, just because i am an alien )


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

leesa13 said:


> Hi all, I've just been looking on the websites for Primetel and Cyta trying to decide who I should go with for my landline and internet when I come over.
> I was just wondering what everyones elses opinions were on either and whether one was better than the other??
> Cyta's connection charge is almost double Primetels and Primetel are doing a 6 months at half price offer at the moment but I just don't know which to choose.
> Please help! :confused2:
> Thanks Lisa


We used to be with CYTA and were perfectly happy with their service. We moved to Primetel to save €10 per month and get 4Mb service instead of 3Mb. Service has been fine.

You will read varied opinions on the service from CYTA. This will depend on the location and the quality of their local wiring. Primetel run on CYTA wiring.

Pete


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

PeteandSylv said:


> We used to be with CYTA and were perfectly happy with their service. We moved to Primetel to save €10 per month and get 4Mb service instead of 3Mb. Service has been fine.
> 
> You will read varied opinions on the service from CYTA. This will depend on the location and the quality of their local wiring. Primetel run on CYTA wiring.
> 
> Pete


I have been with Cyta just over 12months, I rang them to enquire if I was tied to a 12 month contract, it seems not. I believe when you give notice they come and remove the router etc. Did you have to change your landline telephone number?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> I have been with Cyta just over 12months, I rang them to enquire if I was tied to a 12 month contract, it seems not. I believe when you give notice they come and remove the router etc. Did you have to change your landline telephone number?


If you change from CYTA to Primetel it is all handled for you. After signing about 20 forms at Primetel (!) they contact CYTA and the changeover is arranged. You receive the Primetel modem/router immediately and they contact you to let you know exactly when you can start. You plug the router in, wait about 10 minutes, enter the access code and away you go. You can retain your original phone number if you wish. CYTA have never requested the return of their router which I still have. The only hiccup was the final bill from CYTA which was asking for a couple more weeks fees than they should have. This was soon corrected when I called them.

Pete


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for that, seems simple enough!


----------



## Da Funk (Jun 5, 2010)

PeteandSylv said:


> If you change from CYTA to Primetel it is all handled for you. After signing about 20 forms at Primetel (!) they contact CYTA and the changeover is arranged. You receive the Primetel modem/router immediately and they contact you to let you know exactly when you can start. You plug the router in, wait about 10 minutes, enter the access code and away you go. You can retain your original phone number if you wish. CYTA have never requested the return of their router which I still have. The only hiccup was the final bill from CYTA which was asking for a couple more weeks fees than they should have. This was soon corrected when I called them.
> 
> Pete


Hello Pete,

That's sounds quite simple. Can you tell me what time it would take from going into a Primetel shop and ordering a internet amd phone package to actually receiving a package and being up and running online? Also do you still have to go into Cytanet shop and cancel there policy at all before or after ordering Primetel? I was thinking about getting either a 3 or 4 mb Internet package with the most cheapest basic phone line? I only have from Wednesday to Wednesday (1 week to do this before flying back to UK) in Cyprus before I fly back to the UK?

Kind Regards,

Frank


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Da Funk said:


> Hello Pete,
> 
> That's sounds quite simple. Can you tell me what time it would take from going into a Primetel shop and ordering a internet amd phone package to actually receiving a package and being up and running online? Also do you still have to go into Cytanet shop and cancel there policy at all before or after ordering Primetel? I was thinking about getting either a 3 or 4 mb Internet package with the most cheapest basic phone line? I only have from Wednesday to Wednesday (1 week to do this before flying back to UK) in Cyprus before I fly back to the UK?
> 
> ...


We signed all the forms at Primetel, paid the deposit (which I negotiated down - bear that in mind!) and left with the modem. They handle the changeover with CYTA but I would advise letting CYTA know when you have changed over to avoid errors in billing as I had. I'm sure you can do this by phone. I think Primetel will say it takes up to 16 days to complete the changeover, I seem to remember our's took about 11 days. They are in CYTA's hands for that.

Why not check the packages on Primetel's website, they may have a discount offer running at present? I think the lowest speed is 4Mb and they do not make a line charge.

It won't matter if you are not there on changeover date as the phone changeover is transparent and internet connection is made when their modem is plugged in.

Pete


----------



## Da Funk (Jun 5, 2010)

PeteandSylv said:


> We signed all the forms at Primetel, paid the deposit (which I negotiated down - bear that in mind!) and left with the modem. They handle the changeover with CYTA but I would advise letting CYTA know when you have changed over to avoid errors in billing as I had. I'm sure you can do this by phone. I think Primetel will say it takes up to 16 days to complete the changeover, I seem to remember our's took about 11 days. They are in CYTA's hands for that.
> 
> Why not check the packages on Primetel's website, they may have a discount offer running at present? I think the lowest speed is 4Mb and they do not make a line charge.
> 
> ...


Hello Pete,

Thanks for the information. That will take too long for me on this occasion. I need to be there after it is all up and running and make instructions for my guests so as not to cause any confusion if or when they try to go online otherwise the would be complaining to me. Maybe one for the future though.

Cheers


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Just to say that I checked the Primetel site as a result of reading this thread and there is a special offer of 6 months at half-price for new subscribers at the moment. Hope this might help.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

MacManiac said:


> Just to say that I checked the Primetel site as a result of reading this thread and there is a special offer of 6 months at half-price for new subscribers at the moment. Hope this might help.


It does, thank you.

Is that for any package?


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

All except PrimeLite, so seems a good deal.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Primelite is a good name, don't you think? Far better than the competition that they are currently running called 4play!

Pete


----------

